# Latest Artworks Almost ready for



## Sara Paxton Artworks (Nov 9, 2013)

Hi all, 

I wanted to post a few of my latest paintings that were featured in my last exhibition. I am posting this to get a second, third or even forth option on the works. I am also trying to collect information on whether or not I should paint similar or different paintings for my next exhibition. 

I would love if you could leave some feedback on the artworks or even list your favourite in the comments!

Thanks again,
Sara 

Five Boats









Glass Vase









Pears on a plate









Cows Grazing









There are also more canvas artworks on my artist website.


----------



## alicemaris (Jul 22, 2014)

I really like your paintings. Indianartideas also offers famous Indian paintings which is created by our artists and also provides a collection of Indian art paintings like abstract art, figurative art, landscape art paintings.
http://www.indianartideas.in/online-art-gallery


----------



## Sara Paxton Artworks (Nov 9, 2013)

*Thanks*



alicemaris said:


> I really like your paintings. Indianartideas also offers famous Indian paintings which is created by our artists and also provides a collection of Indian art paintings like abstract art, figurative art, landscape art paintings.
> http://www.indianartideas.in/online-art-gallery


Thank you for the kind words Alice. The landscapes on the above website are also very impressive! 

Thanks,
Sara


----------

